# Jefferson's Reserve, Very Small Batch Bourbon



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Today, Mrs. Bull surprised me with a bottle of
Jefferson's Reserve. I have to tell you that
this is by far my favorite bourbon.
That's a lot coming from a scotch guy.
The fruity note pairs well with many of my cigars.
Today I had it with a Sir Winston, and it was majical.
Has anyone else had any experience with this one?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting, we seem to be trading places! I've heard enough great things about Glenfiddich 12 year that I bought a bottle today, and I'm a bourbon guy! I can't break it open until Monday, but I'm rather looking forward to it


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

gotta put that on my list


----------

